# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  SVEN и Ultra-music.com нашли «добрые руки» для надежной акустики

## Labs

Компания SVEN, производитель акустических систем и высококачественных устройств компьютерной периферии, совместно с независимым музыкальным проектом Ultra-music.com вручила акустическую систему самому авторитетному пользователю портала.

На протяжении недели посетители сайта Ultra-music.com оживленно обсуждали самые актуальные музыкальные новости Беларуси, а приятным бонусом за их активность стал розыгрыш акустической системы 2.0 SVEN SPS-707.

За семь дней в конкурсе принял участие 41 пользователь, среди которых самым инициативным и заслуживающим доверия оказался Илья Гладкевич. Пользователи портала отдали за его мнения и комментарии наибольшее количество «лайков»: 165 положительных оценок. 

Убедиться в этом можно на специальной странице конкурса ultra-music.com/comments/rating  

Илья Гладкевич, который успел полюбиться «музыкальному» сообществу за острые и точные комментарии, стал обладателем акустической системы SVEN SPS-707. 50 ватт мощности, шелковый ВЧ-твиттер, три коммутируемых входа, удобная панель управления с ключевыми опциями для настройки системы под тот или иной источник звука – все это досталось постоянному читателю Ultra-music.com и давнишнему поклоннику продукции SVEN. 

«Это ожидаемая победа и очень желанный приз. Зная мое стремление выиграть, все друзья поддержали и помогли, так что это наша общая победа. Спасибо SVEN и любимому Ultra-music.com за прекрасный конкурс и качественный приз – акустика займет достойное место в доме», - поделился Илья своими впечатлениями.

----------

